# Wacky Walkr - Rubber Leash



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yesterday while at Woofstock (Woofstock - A Festival For Dogs!) we bought this new thingy ... it's a leash, which is about 4-5 inch long and made of rubber. You can insert this rubber piece between the leash and collar (shorter version) or get a longer one and use it without the leash... apparently the logic behind it is that the rubber offers resistance, so when your dog pulls, rubber provides an automatic resistance and pulls your dog back to you. We've tried it right at Woofstock and to my surprise it was woking well and I didn't have to strain so much with Lila (she was trying to sniff 100 passing dogs at once). Eventually we bought two of them, so I though I will bring it to your attention too...

This is what it looks like:









and on the dog:










This is their website (http://wackywalkr.websitesource.net/, but site seems down now, so try google cash of it: Wacky Walk'r)

Anyhow, it's manufactured of 100% natural rubber tubing (the very same material used in the fitness industry) so it should last for a while and it wasn't all that expensive. You can get it from internet at approx. 15-25 dollars: wacky walkr - Google Product Search

Here is some other review:
The Wacky Walkr Dog Leash Dog Training Products

Ah, if you wonder why how much I am getting paid for this promotion, nada, 0, nothing  
I just really like it and wanted to let you know.

Joe


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've heard of those before, did it help with the pulling?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, it is helping a bit, especially I don't feel like I am dislocating my shoulder when both dogs see a squirrel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two aren't too bad on a leash, but I'd love to give one of these a try. I find my two go a little nuts when they think they might be going in the car. Once they find out we are going for a walk, they settle down nicely. Hmmm...They also will pull when we get to the Vet's office. That ground must be filled with scents they adore!

I wonder what would happen if you just use the coupler with a regular leash? Hmmm...I would need two of these and a coupler.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks to me like the product isn't designed to deter pulling, but rather, to make the act of the dog's pulling more comfortable for the human.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

You're kind of right there. But it works both ways...


----------



## matthew_allan (May 26, 2007)

Hi Joe,

That collar it seems great cause when we walk my dog its kind of difficulty to hold him,he goes up front and he pulls its not like he's running us up the street it's like his legs are going faster than us even my mom likes the collar.




Matt


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there a breakage poundage listed??? I'd be a little scared of the thing going "BOOOOIIING" and breaking.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ouch Steve your right nothing like a big rubber band coming back and slapping you. LOL

Hooch


----------

